# My new site - Gothic Nightmares



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's my site, FWIW. I have some tutorials and stuff. Let me know what you think. BTW I am a webmaster and graphic artist by trade. Thanks!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice website, you give some good projects for those of us who are "cheap"!!

Thanks!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Great website. I haven't seen a site that well organized in a long time.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice site! I like the design.


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Very nice! I am pleased to see you put CSS to good use and separated content from presentation. The first thing I do when ever I visit any website is disable the CSS (if the site was developed well). Good work.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks. I use CSS for layout now exclusively. Much more search friendly, and a lot easier than nested tables IMHO. BTW this site is w3c validated now.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------

